# need help porting nubuilder



## pengo (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi, 

Nubuilder (nubuilder.com) is an extremely powerful database development tool - for setting up databases that can be accessed from any web browser. 

It was recently released as open source (source at sourceforge) and as a .tar.gz file available at: http://www.nubuilder.com/nubuilderww...p?nav=download 

Can someone work out how to work this for FreeBSD & get this into the repository?


----------



## sossego (Oct 30, 2009)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/porters-handbook/


----------

